# Festool PRO 5 LTD Sander,limited edition



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone get this email offer today from a Festool dealer?

One of the local stores is selling this sander at a kick-azz price.

_A professional-quality sander at an AMAZING PRICE, 
the Festool PRO 5 LTD is now available for pre-order at $129.00. 
AND when you buy the PRO 5 LTD you also receive a $50 voucher 
for a future Festool purchase_

The sustainer alone is worth about $70.00

I'm going to pick one up tomorow. It has a bigger motor than my Festool ETS 125 EQ sander.

heck of deal.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

my offer is for $99 plus $50 voucher

http://www.festoolproducts.com/fest...-pro-5-ets-125-req-random-orbital-sander.html


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Mine was the same $99


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

bobross said:


> Mine was the same $99


$129 Canadian = $99 USD

Are you going to buy one?...There has to be a catch. Is that sander variable speed? Was it made with inferior parts? Why is it a limited run?

Festool is not known for their generosity.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> $129 Canadian = $99 USD
> 
> Are you going to buy one?...There has to be a catch. Is that sander variable speed? Was it made with inferior parts? Why is it a limited run?
> 
> ...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn. We spent over 10 grand on Festool, a few write ups in the catalog but we did not get this offer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

2 ordered. I have 2-3 of that kind already. Plus many more. But, at that price it is cheaper than the repairs when I needed a couple fixed, once the vouchers are figured in. Shoot, since I needed new power cords (the connections where going bad), it is actually cheaper than the repair cost by quite a bit.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I received an email for toolnut.com with this offer. I'm gonna pull the trigger on it and get a track saw with the $50 voucher.

It's one of those instances where it's too good of a deal to pass up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

The dealer who sent me that offer sold the 10 sanders they got from Festool almost instantly. But the story gets better, as I went to their website online and ordered it!

I'm glad because my ETS 125 is getting a little tired after about 4-5 years of continuous use. It still works but the power seems to be reduced a bit on the top level of the dial. I also just replaced the pad and it cost me about $60. My ETS-125 gets the most use of all my sanders by a large margin for interior work. This Limited edition supposedly has a much more powerful motor.

With the $50 voucher I'll buy some sandpaper or bags for my ct26 dust extractor


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone connect two Festool (dust extractor) hoses together for their sanders?

If I had an easy way to store it I might buy an extra hose for my ct26 extractor. Has anyone found a some clamps (or whatever) that keeps the hoses nice and tight? Those twist ties are nice for extension cords but this hose would need 3-4 of them...Or maybe a bag of some sort? Maybe a sustainer? Those types of hoses are not easy to store in a small footprint unless it is inside the vacuum compartment.

Believe it or not that is the main reason why I haven't got one in the past. I have enough stuff in my van to organize already.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ugh looks like it's sold out everywhere online. On Monday I'll call my local supplier to see if they have any.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Does anyone connect two Festool (dust extractor) hoses together for their sanders?
> 
> If I had an easy way to store it I might buy an extra hose for my ct26 extractor. Has anyone found a some clamps (or whatever) that keeps the hoses nice and tight? Those twist ties are nice for extension cords but this hose would need 3-4 of them...Or maybe a bag of some sort? Maybe a sustainer? Those types of hoses are not easy to store in a small footprint unless it is inside the vacuum compartment.
> 
> Believe it or not that is the main reason why I haven't got one in the past. I have enough stuff in my van to organize already.


I do it all the time. You have to buy a connecter that lets you plug them in, make sure the whole thing is anti-static. When I first did it the price they sold to connect it wasn't and it shocked the crap outta me. 

I have a larger sustainer that cam with the cleaning kit so I keep the extra hose in that. I normally only do it for two story areas or higher cathedral ceilings so I keep it in the garage and only bring it as needed.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Busy day and just sat down to order and they are out of stock. Should have known and done it this morning.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> Busy day and just sat down to order and they are out of stock. Should have known and done it this morning.


Yeah I'm kicking myself for not getting it this morning when I saw this thread.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My supplier called and left a message. Called back within the hour and he said they were sold out. Said he's ordered more and will set one aside for me. We'll see.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Does anyone connect two Festool (dust extractor) hoses together for their sanders?
> 
> If I had an easy way to store it I might buy an extra hose for my ct26 extractor. Has anyone found a some clamps (or whatever) that keeps the hoses nice and tight? Those twist ties are nice for extension cords but this hose would need 3-4 of them...Or maybe a bag of some sort? Maybe a sustainer? Those types of hoses are not easy to store in a small footprint unless it is inside the vacuum compartment.
> 
> Believe it or not that is the main reason why I haven't got one in the past. I have enough stuff in my van to organize already.


I bought an extra 16' hose for my midi. It comes in a box, yes cardboard not a systainer, but it stores it just fine and has the couplers (not included) and a brush in there too. Box is a year old and in fine condition still.

Btw for the 27mm midi hose you have to buy 2 seperate parts to hook it up. Hose $200, hose end adapter and coupler together $50.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

got mine pre ordered the other day.. wish i would have got two now though. :yes:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

My local store has 40 coming in they have 8 sold so far. Muahaha I put my name down for one.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> I bought an extra 16' hose for my midi. It comes in a box, yes cardboard not a systainer, but it stores it just fine and has the couplers (not included) and a brush in there too. Box is a year old and in fine condition still.
> 
> Btw for the 27mm midi hose you have to buy 2 seperate parts to hook it up. Hose $200, hose end adapter and coupler together $50.


Bosch sells an antistatic hose (longer than Festools) for $89 which should fit any Festool vacuum. They also sell the connectors. 
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-5-Mete...8&qid=1345668640&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+vac008 





I got the above link from a Festool group discussion on this topic. http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-jigs-tool-enhancements/alternative-to-festool-antistatic-hose/

I use a Porter Cable 7800 wall sander and their hose also fits my CT-26. It's not antistatic, but I've never had a problem with it. PC might sell an antistatic hose,but I haven't checked.

Festool hoses are ridiculously priced. Those connectors should be $10 each.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Bosch sells an antistatic hose which should fit any Festool vacuum. They also sell the connectors.
> https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-5-Mete...8&qid=1345668640&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+vac008
> 
> I got the above link from a Festool group discussion on this topic. http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-jigs-tool-enhancements/alternative-to-festool-antistatic-hose/
> ...


Thanks for the tips on Bosch. I have a Bosch sander that hooks right on to festool hose.
I think the festool connector should be included with an extension hose, or make the hose connect too itself.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Festool also sells a variety of cleaning kits that include a hose and systainer. It's probably a much better deal than buying the hose by itself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Picked a good day to run in for sandpaper, they just got these bad boys in yesterday. Now I'm regretting not buying two.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Picked a good day to run in for sandpaper, they just got these bad boys in yesterday. Now I'm regretting not buying two.


Those might be the last 5 left on earth. Everywhere I know is sold out, and can't even commit to getting more in stock. At this point, I don't even know if they'll honor that price by the time I get one. If I were you, I'd definitely go back in the morning and buy another. You wouldn't have any trouble selling it if you change your mind, that's for sure.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah. I get emails from the online place saying they don't know when they will come in due to higher than expected volume.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm still waiting for mine to be mailed to me.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think my ets125 is gonna be gathering some dust. I took the pro5 out for a spin today on drywall repairs it blew the 125 away. I'm gonna see if there's anymore left and buy me another one. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the ets125 will end up in crew setups. The new ones in shop and my set-up for the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PRC said:


> Busy day and just sat down to order and they are out of stock. Should have known and done it this morning.


After striking out online. I was at the paint store and manager told me he had 10 coming in. Asked if he'd hold me 3.....


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

They're sold out here and I've seen serval pop up on Craigslist asking for more than double what they paid. 

I'm pissed because I asked my paint store that carries Festool about the offer and showed them an email and asked if they could inquire about. They were clueless and then I come back a week later and they sold all of them the day the arrived. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> They're sold out here and I've seen serval pop up on Craigslist asking for more than double what they paid.
> 
> I'm pissed because I asked my paint store that carries Festool about the offer and showed them an email and asked if they could inquire about. They were clueless and then I come back a week later and they sold all of them the day the arrived.
> 
> ...


Yeah I called my local supplier too and they made it sound like I was crazy and no sander would ever be $100. I just happened to get lucky and walk in the day they got them in.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah I called my local supplier too and they made it sound like I was crazy and no sander would ever be $100. I just happened to get lucky and walk in the day they got them in.


Did you ever go back and get a second one?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> Did you ever go back and get a second one?


No I've been working the opposite way and they have the worst hours. I'm gonna try to make it tomorrow but I highly doubt they'll still have any.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I ordered at least a month ago, paid via credit card, card already charged and just got an email stating look for it in February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It's been a stressful couple of days, I need to sand something with the new LTD


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Update: I ordered this Festool sander 10/9/16 and it still hasn't arrived. They say it is back ordered and might take until next MARCH to get it..Ridiculous...Is it worth the wait?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mr Smith said:


> Update: I ordered this Festool sander 10/9/16 and it still hasn't arrived. They say it is back ordered and might take until next MARCH to get it..Ridiculous...Is it worth the wait?


They told me the same thing. I tried to put the squeeze on them for a free systainer because I had to wait so long after pre ordering. No dice.. but they did send me a nice long sleeve tshirt and a sticker. Doesnt get my sander here any faster, but ill take it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Update: I ordered this Festool sander 10/9/16 and it still hasn't arrived. They say it is back ordered and might take until next MARCH to get it..Ridiculous...Is it worth the wait?


For the price it's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Update: I ordered this Festool sander 10/9/16 and it still hasn't arrived. They say it is back ordered and might take until next MARCH to get it..Ridiculous...Is it worth the wait?


That does sound a little annoying but it is worth the wait. I've been using mine for 2 days and it really rips. I have the speed down to like 3 or 4 when I start sanding and can turn it up with left thumb as I'm going. Speed 6 is like, plenty of power, better hang on.

It's making my project enjoyable, and since I made my festool brush attachment beefier I can clean easier now.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

How ironic, I wouldn't have known about the pro 5 ltd special if it hadn't been for you starting this thread.

So thanks for letting us know about it


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am still waiting for the 2 I ordered as well. March seems pretty far away for something that was supposed to ship in early November.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

DeanV said:


> I am still waiting for the 2 I ordered as well. March seems pretty far away for something that was supposed to ship in early November.


That was their worst case scenario...March will be the latest. In other words,they just don't know.:no:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Resurrection from the dead. Got this sander. Hook it up to my CT 26 and can't get it to quit being jumpy. What gives?How do ya remedy this problem? I've adjusted speeds, suction, etc. What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Resurrection from the dead. Got this sander. Hook it up to my CT 26 and can't get it to quit being jumpy. What gives?How do ya remedy this problem? I've adjusted speeds, suction, etc. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's weird. I run mine with a CT 26, normally with 150grit paper and the suction at around 3/4 at full speed without an issue. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's weird. I run mine with a CT 26, normally with 150grit paper and the suction at around 3/4 at full speed without an issue.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I run 100,120,150,220 most often.

Not sure if I just got a lemon or if it's user error. Should be smooth but this thing just wants to jump around more often times than not. My boss wants me to throw it in the trash and go back to a rigid (I prefer dewalt just because my hands are smaller and they fit better). I don't wanna can it if it's just a technique issue...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> I run 100,120,150,220 most often.
> 
> Not sure if I just got a lemon or if it's user error. Should be smooth but this thing just wants to jump around more often times than not. My boss wants me to throw it in the trash and go back to a rigid (I prefer dewalt just because my hands are smaller and they fit better). I don't wanna can it if it's just a technique issue...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There's not much to it technique wise. The only time my sanders chatter is when the suction is too high. Lowering the suction always solves that problem. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched some videos of other people that had jumpy pro 5's. If I remember correctly there were some internal balancing issues. Festool customer service is excellent though, they typically have a quick turn around on repairs.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can hold mine by the hose connection and let it glide. Hooked to my midi, sometimes with suction all the way up.. So it def sounds like something faulty. 

They made so many of them so quick to keep up with demand, bound to have a few duds in the mix.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

mattpaints82 said:


> I can hold mine by the hose connection and let it glide. Hooked to my midi, sometimes with suction all the way up.. So it def sounds like something faulty.
> 
> They made so many of them so quick to keep up with demand, bound to have a few duds in the mix.


Thank you! It's a new tool and set up so I wasn't sure what the deal was/is. I'll call festool and see what's up. I know it's gotta be better than this. It works well sometimes then suddenly not so much. I figured I'd put it to you guys though and see if maybe I'm doin something wrong....ty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

